#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-03
<FernandoMiguel> evening everyong
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-07
<se7h> olá
<unon> Boas
<unon> Algum admin por aqui?
<FernandoMiguel> admin de q?
<unon> do Ubuntu-pt ;)
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-08
<nelson8874> boas
<nelson8874> alguem me pode indicar um programa educativo sobre o corpo humano? Em pt. É para o meu puto de 8 anos estudar o aparelho digestivo....
<nelson8874> ola
<nelson8874> onde posso arranjar programas educativos para crianças?
<dcosta> BOAS NOITES
<dcosta> routing em linux ? alguem  me pode ajudar ?
<dcosta> ou multithreading em c#
<FernandoMiguel> oias dcosta
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<dcosta> viva bug!
<dcosta> tudo bem velhote ?
<dcosta> olha tou a fazer uma app em c#
<FernandoMiguel> ta tuti
<FernandoMiguel> roto q nem umas cuecas velhas
<dcosta> que retorna  informação para um formulario...
<dcosta> a medida que cresce... mais demora a abrir...
<dcosta> o form
<dcosta> exite forma com ...multithreading de subdividir a query e passar para uma progress bar ?
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: tipo de 20 em 20 ids ?
<FernandoMiguel> n sei nada disso :\
<dcosta> és um nabo
<dcosta> e de routing
<dcosta> não consegui fazer a cena que queria da outra vez
<dcosta> ou seja incusive fiz o mesmo cenario em windows 2003 e nada ... fica igual
<dcosta> tentei rip, eigrp, rotas e nada
<dcosta> so com a rede ethernet e que tenho acesso as maquias todas por wireless nepia
<dcosta> fico so nas maquinas associadas a primeira rede
<dcosta> jugo que o problema deve estar no meu router wiress ... pois não tenho forma anuciar o router as placas de rede
<Radios> olá amiginhozzzz
<skorzen> Boas, Radios.
<Radios> boas ? onde?
<Radios> quentes e boas wuentinhas
<Radios> é o mes deças
<Radios> é o mes delas nao é?
<skorzen> Deve ser.
 * skorzen quer um editor de texto que sirva para programar _bem_ em Java (não um IDE).
<Radios> o dtrace vem pro linux
<Radios> nao sei e praque e que isso serve mas e porreiro nao é?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-09
<dcosta> skorzen: para programar ? em linux ?
<dcosta> skorzen: ?
<dcosta> podes usar o gedit e plugins
<dcosta> live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<dcosta> http://www.igorsobreira.com/blog/2008/3/11/programando-em-java-no-gedit/
<dcosta> espero te sido util
<dcosta> skorzen: tambem tens o  bluefish http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/features.html
<FernandoMiguel> ninho
<dcosta> eu ainda agora tou a começar .... :P
<dcosta> join /#kuki
<FernandoMiguel> hi
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<YoBoY> boa noite astroo-
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<c0de_universal_> Astro
<c0de_universal_> ?
<astroo-> ola
<c0de_universal> life c0de vai ajuda no projeot
<c0de_universal> projeto*
<astroo-> e 1 nick daqui?
<c0de_universal> esse que ta bem ai mesmo
<life_c0de> ola
<c0de_universal> ele mora aqui , então creio que podemos ser mais rapido
<c0de_universal> \j #linuxajuda
<c0de_universal> aff
<astroo-> ola
<life_c0de> oi
<life_c0de> vc tá no projeto astroo?
<astroo-> eu "sou" o projeto
<astroo-> o inventor
<dcosta> oi
<c0de_universal> oi *-*
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-02
<astroo-_m> ciao pessoal
<c0de_universal> e ai pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<c0de_universal> e ai astro
<astroo-> ola
<c0de_universal> por que eu sempre tenho a empresão de esta só aqui , com esse pessoal on :S
<astroo-> o freenode esta praticamente morto em lingua portuguesa
<astroo-> quem quer falar ou pedir ajuda tem de ser formado em english
<astroo-> por essa e que tenho o meu projeto
<astroo-> em 6 anos ajudei umas 3mil pessoas em computadores
<astroo-> o linux sem foruns e 1 grande aventura assim
<c0de_universal> :S
<c0de_universal> falei com o pessoal do suporte da minha rede, ele iram vim aqui pra ver se dão um jeito
<c0de_universal> eles*
<astroo-> ok
<c0de_universal> verei se consigo instalar o apache ainda hoje
<c0de_universal> mas será um pouco dificil com esse sinal variando :S
<astroo-> tens de por 1 antena melhor nisso
<c0de_universal> ele irar ver isso pra mim...
<c0de_universal> tenho tbm uma prova de cerificação java pra fazer, será minha primera certificação no ramo de imformatica
<astroo-> parabens
<c0de_universal> *-* to me preparando pra ela já a um tempo
<dcosta> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> olá FernandoMiguel  que contas pah !
<dcosta> andas calado como um rato !
<PhoenixSTF> boas
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> biba
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Novos dispositivos aumentam necessidades de segurança informática nas empresas - Investigador
<astroo-> http://expresso.sapo.pt/novos-dispositivos-aumentam-necessidades-de-seguranca-informatica-nas-empresas-investigador=f757971
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> oi ;)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-06
<astroo-_r> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<webfox> olá astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> bom dia
<dcosta> Quero é pás e picaretas para deitar isto tudo abaixo "Raul Solnado"
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> olá a todos
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> o ex nick optimusprimem deixou-me pendurado porque disse que tinha feito parte do meu projeto e desapareceu ha 5 dias sem aviso, foi aqui que o conheci
<astroo-> os povos do mundo e que ficam a perder...
<astroo-> NSA guarda historial de navegação na Internet durante um ano  http://www.publico.pt/mundo/noticia/nsa-guarda-registos-de-utilizadores-durante-um-ano-suspeitos-ou-inocentes-1607634
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rootpt> Boa tarde gente
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-02
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rootpt> Boa noite.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-03
<CarteBlanche> nickserv identify 1234*asf
<CarteBlanche> ops
<astroo-> muda
<hggdh> e muda mesmo!
<alchimista> Boas, o touchpad do meu toshiba deixou de funcionar com o 13.04, alguém conhece uma solução?
<Pirolocito> boas noites
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-04
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-05
<CarteBlanche> boas
<astroo-> ola
<CarteBlanche> ;)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-06
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CarteBlanche> biba
<astroo-> ola
<franz__> Boas
<franz__> alguem me pode ajudar com o driver ati no ubuntu 13.04?
<astroo-> ola
<paulo> boa noite
<CarteBlanche> ola
<astroo-> ola
<paulo> estao a onde
<CarteBlanche> eu sou do porto paulo
<astroo-> lisboa
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-04
<astroo-> Researcher Takes Wraps off Two Undisclosed Shellshock Vulnerabilities in Bash  https://threatpost.com/researcher-takes-wraps-off-two-undisclosed-shellshock-vulnerabilities-in-bash/108674
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-10-06
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gabriel_> Ae Portuga
<astroo-> ola
<gabriel_> Alguém sabe se é possível estabelecer um autoridade certificadora no Ubuntu server.
<astroo-> vai ao  #ubuntu-br tambem
<astroo-> aqui e super calado
<gabriel_> Levei uma puxada não sabia que era uma pagina de suporte
<gabriel_> Vlw vou add aqui obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
#ubuntu-pt 2017-10-07
<astroo-> ola pessoal
